# Parameter an Loginformular per URL übergeben



## XanRaZoR (15. Mai 2010)

Hiho,
weiß ehrlichgesagt nciht ob ich in dem Forum richtig bin, da ich eigentlich keine Ahnung in diesem Gebiet habe, aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal

Ich möchte mich auf einer Website (genauer gesagt: http://www.sms.at/login/ einloggen und zwar so, dass ich die notwendigen Parameter (Nickname, Passwort) in der URL mitübergebe.

Als Beispiel:
auf der normalen Startseite http://www.sms.at funktioniert das ganz einfach über 

```
http://www.sms.at?nick=BENUTZERNAME&passwd=PASSWORT&action=login
```
ruft man die Adresse auf ist man schon eingeloggt.
Ich möchte das ganze aber auf der /login Seite, also der Adresse oben.

Habe vermutet dass das ganze so funktioniert wie auf der normalen startseite, aber ich krieg den Parameter um das "Formular abzuschicken" nicht rein.

Warum ich das in diesem Forum poste ist, weil ich nur weiß dass es sich bei dem Formular um ein Javascript handeln dürfte - kennt sich da jemand von euch aus und kann mir vl. weiterhelfen? Oder mir zumindest sagen in welchem Forum ich besser aufgehoben wäre?

Wollte die Suche benutzen, hab aber keinen Plan wonach ich hier suche. Bin absolut planlos auf dem Gebiet.

Danke & lg,
raz0r


----------



## timestamp (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo

macht das denn einen signifikanten Unterschied, ob du dich auf der Startseite oder auf /login per URL anmeldest?


----------



## XanRaZoR (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,
leider ja (glaube ich zumindest).

Das ganze würde mir die Möglichkeit geben, direkt in den Chatroom einzusteigen, da man nur auf der /login Seite noch &redirect=abc anhängen kann und dadurch direkt nach dem Login in den Chatroom (abc) weitergeleitet wird -- soll später dann für ein Programm dass ich entwickle verwendet werden.

Außer dir würde einfallen wie das noch gemacht werden kann


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



XanRaZoR hat gesagt.:


> Als Beispiel:
> auf der normalen Startseite www.sms.at funktioniert das ganz einfach über
> 
> ```
> ...


Schönes "Sicherheitsloch"..... denn eigentlich sollen die Logindaten per "post" übermittelt werden. 


XanRaZoR hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte das ganze aber auf der /login Seite, also der Adresse oben.


Im Quelltext kommt (im gegensatz zur Startseite) kein "form" vor, was mich vermuten lässt dass der Login dort möglicherweise via JavaScript/AJAX realisiert wird.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## timestamp (15. Mai 2010)

Hi

der entsprechende Formularcode lautet ja so:

```
<form name="loginform" action="/login/" method="POST">
  <table class="space_5px">
    <tr>
      <td id="right_bold" style="width:180px">Benutzer/Handynummer:</td>
      <td><input type="text" name="nick" id="nick" size="10" maxlength="15" tabindex="1" style="width:120px" /></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td id="right_bold">Passwort:</td>
      <td><input type="password" name="passwd" id="passwd" size="10" maxlength="15" tabindex="2" style="width:120px" /></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  <table class="global_content_box440">
    <tr>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td class="dott_line_horizon"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td style="text-align:right ">
        <!--<input type="checkbox" name="secure_login"  secure_login_disabled onClick="change_login();"> Sicheres Login-->
        <input type="hidden" name="https" value="0"/><input type="hidden" name="step" value="login"/>
        <input type="hidden" name="login" value=""/>
        <a href="#" onclick="document.loginform.login.value='1';document.loginform.submit();return false;" class="button" tabindex="3"
        <span>Einloggen</span></a>         
      </td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</form>
```

Das sollte dir doch schon weiterhelfen oder?


----------



## XanRaZoR (15. Mai 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Schönes "Sicherheitsloch"..... denn eigentlich sollen die Logindaten per "post" übermittelt werden.
> 
> Gruss Dr Dau



Oha 



timestamp hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> der entsprechende Formularcode lautet ja so:
> 
> ...



Leider nicht - wie gesagt bin neu auf dem Gebiet und verstehe nicht ganz, wie ich das in die URL einbauen kann, bzw. OB das überhaupt funktioniert. _nick _und _passwd _kann ich ja übergeben, bzw. ich denke dass es genau so funktioniert wie auf der normalen Startseite. allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich das Formular abschicke


----------



## timestamp (15. Mai 2010)

Hi

ich vermute mal dass du dich so dort einloggen könntest:

```
<form method="post" action="http://www.sms.at/login?redirect=chat">
<input type="hidden" name="nick" value="abcdefg" />
<input type="hidden" name="passwd" value="1234567" />
<input type="hidden" name="login" value="1" />
<input type="hidden" name="https" value="0"/>
<input type="hidden" name="step" value="login"/>
<input type="submit" name="submit" value="Login" />
</form>
```


----------



## XanRaZoR (17. Mai 2010)

Jawoll, das wars =) Danke für eure Bemühungen!

lg


----------

